# Metro 2033/34 findet literarische Fortsetzung



## MichaelG (6. Juli 2015)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_2035

Vielleicht ist somit auch mittelfristig mit einem Last Light Nachfolger zu rechnen ?


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2015)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Hab in letzter Zeit gar nichts mehr von den Entwicklern gehört. Vielleicht arbeiten sie ja schon an einem Nachfolger.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Juli 2015)

Was ein Zufall. Bin gerade mit Metro 2033 durch und lasse es kurz sacken, bevor ich Last Light in Angriff nehme. Hat mich bestens unterhalten. Ein Nachfolger darf gerne angekündigt werden.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2015)

Es gab wohl ein Kommunikationsproblem 
Michael redet vom Buch nicht vom Spiel 

Sergei Wassiljewitsch Lukjanenko und Dmitry Alexeevich Glukhovsky  sind die zwei bekanntesten russichen Authoren hier in Deutschland

Dimitry ist hier in Deutschland durch Metro 2033 am bekanntesten geworden hatte aber noch Summerki und Future als Roman - Dimitry ist noch zynischer, depressiver als Lukjanenko Romane es gibt bei ihm nur das Böse.

Lukjanenko ist hier in Deutschland durch die "wächter der xxx" Reihe bekannt geworden hat aber noch paar Scifi und Jugendromane geschrieben - seine Romane sind teilweise zynisch, teilweise melancholisch und es gibt viele zitate aus Russicher/ukranischer Philosophie und Musik und viel übers russiche essen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (8. Juli 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Es gab wohl ein Kommunikationsproblem
> Michael redet vom Buch nicht vom Spiel



Eigentlich nicht. Im Titel steht ja literarische Fortsetzung. Ich würde die aber sehr gerne dann auch als Spiel umgesetzt sehen. Ist wohl falsch angekommen, sorry.


----------



## MichaelG (9. Juli 2015)

Genauso war es gemeint. Da nun Metro 2035 als Buch erscheint besteht theoretisch auch die Chance auf einen Last Light Nachfolger.


----------



## Peter Bathge (9. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genauso war es gemeint. Da nun Metro 2035 als Buch erscheint besteht theoretisch auch die Chance auf einen Last Light Nachfolger.



Da schon Last Light nichts mehr mit dem Buch zu tun hatte, ist das eine falsche Annahme 
Die Entwickler sind komplett unabhängig davon, was Glukhovsky macht. Vermutlich ist "Metro 3" eh schon lange in Entwicklung.


----------

